# Code 87502



## MCogdill (Aug 5, 2020)

Having trouble finding reimbursement info for code 87502. It is a flu test; question is  can we bill it twice with modifier 59 like we do for 87804 flu tests


----------



## unicorn80 (Aug 6, 2020)

CPT 87804 is billed twice when there are two different strains being tested. Does the documentation state there are two different strains being tested for 87502? If there are two different strains that were tested for the flu then you can bill once for each strain tested and modifier 59 would then be added to the second strain tested. Anyone can correct me if I am wrong on this. I am a newbie in this field. I enjoy answering other people's questions as it is practice for me.


----------



## MPopkin (Dec 18, 2020)

SelectCoder | CPT Code Details | 87502                             
Use 87501 for each single type or subtype of the influenza virus. Use 87502 for multiplex testing for the first two types or subtypes tested, and code 87503 for multiplex testing for each additional influenza type or subtype beyond the first two.


----------

